# Mountainbiketrikots - Empfehlung!



## tobias5187 (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, eine Freundin von mir ist begeisterte Bikerin, und hat  vor einigen Wochen ein kleines Unternehmen gegründet. Sie designt  Mountainbiketrikots (bisher erst 3, aber sie arbeitet daran) Sagt doch  einfach mal, wie ihr die Sachen auf www.emotion-sportswear.com findet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Feedback kann sie sehr gut gebrauchen, Bestellungen natürlich noch mehr
Teambekleidung kann glaub ich auch bestellt werden!


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (13. Februar 2013)

Die Trikots sehen klasse aus! Mal was anderes  Hoffentlich designt sie auch mal was für Frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnF (13. Februar 2013)

Toll, weiter so!


----------



## -Wally- (13. Februar 2013)

Gute Idee soweit, und wenn das Freeride Trikot auch ein Freeride Trikot wäre, dann ginge das doch schonmal...
Allerdings kann ich mir bei solch überaus selbstbewußten Preisen nicht vorstellen, dass es zum Start raketenmäßig abgeht. 
Was am Markt noch fehlt, finde ich jedenfalls, sind robuste, leger geschnittene Freeride Trikots in knalligen Farben und schlichtem Design, die aber noch bezahlbar sind.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2013)

optisch mal was anderes, aber über 50, nein Danke.


----------



## jenni1504 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Dieses hilft mir sehr zu sehen wie die Kollektion ankommt und was man verbessern kann. Ich werde die Kollektion zum Frühjahr hin noch ausbauen und auch was für Frauen anbieten 
Freeride Jerseys wird es vielleicht auch später noch geben, genauso wie Short und auch Accessoires.

Für Motiv- und Farbwünsche bin ich immer offen 

Viele Grüße in die Runde
Jenni


----------



## Boshard (14. Februar 2013)

Sehen sehr gut aus.

Aber ein Freeride-Trikots mit Taschen und Reißverschluss?
Vielicht kann man ja mal Mix jersey machen 
wäre besser für mtbler


----------



## jenni1504 (14. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht habe ich den Namen des Trikots etwas unglücklich gewählt. Dieser beszieht sich auf das Motiv und nicht auf den Schnitt. Es sind bisher alles CC Trikots.


----------



## Boshard (14. Februar 2013)

hatte mich schon gewundert


----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2013)

Die gefallen mir


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2013)

Finde auch, dass die Trikots nett aussehen.
Ich hab ein Descente Trikot, welches eine kleine RV-Tasche am Ärmel hat, das finde ich super praktisch, hab´s aber bisher bei keinem Hersteller mehr gefunden. Da kann man auch mal ein Tempo reinstecken, ohne dass es gleich völlig nass vom Schweiß ist. Oder etwas anderes, bei dem dann nicht der Rucksack draufdrückt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenni1504 (17. Februar 2013)

Hey Pfadfinderin,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Habe das bisher auch noch nirgends gesehen aber hört sich schon sehr praktisch an. Solch eine RV-Tasche am Ärmel macht wohl aber erst bei Langarmtrikot Sinn. Da habe ich aber auch schon neue Entwürfe parat 

Viele Grüße
Jenni


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Februar 2013)

@Jenni:

Sehen echt toll aus und auch den Preis finde ich angemessen. Man bezahlt bei anderen Herstellern durchaus mehr für ein Trikot, nur mal so als Anmerkung, weil der veranschlagte Preis hier schon kritisiert wurde.
Eine Kollektion für Frauen wäre super, aber dann bitte - wenn möglich - ab Größe XS. Aber bitte ohne Blümchen  
Drück dir die Daumen für den weiteren Werdegang deines Unternehmens  Viel Glück!!!


----------



## sochris (17. Februar 2013)

die Designs finde ich an sich nicht schlecht. erinnert ein wenig an Maloja..
Jerseys wÃ¤ren Top

zum Preis, kann man nichts sagen, bis man es mal in der Hand hatte und auch mal einmal getragen hat. 
Hatte schon Trikots fÃ¼r 80â¬ in der Hand wo ich den Preis total ungerechtfertigt fand. und welche fÃ¼r 25, die ich immer noch fahre ^^

//Edit: Thema abonniert ^^


----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @_Jenni_:
> Eine Kollektion für Frauen wäre super, aber dann bitte - wenn möglich - ab Größe XS. Aber bitte ohne Blümchen


... und bitte nicht in lila, grün und rosa!!! Bei mir stellen sich seit der letzten Saison ständig die Nackenhaare auf wenn ich die derzeit modischen Farbkombis sehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  Ansonsten finde ich den Preis auch noch im Rahmen, wenn ich dafür ein gut sitzendes Trikot bekomme.
PS: Die Männertrikots sehen übrigens klasse aus


----------



## lui73 (17. Februar 2013)

... gefallen mir auch und den Preis finde ich angemessen. Günstiger bekommt man es bei anderen Herstellern auch meist nur im Abverkauf....
Ich bestell mal eins und bin gespannt....
Homepage ist auch gut und übersichtlich.


----------



## sochris (17. Februar 2013)

Versendet ihr auch in die Schweiz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenni1504 (17. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Das hilft mir wirklich weiter und ich möchte ja auch Bikemode machen, die wirklich gerne getragen wird. Es gibt ja viel auf dem Markt aber oft findet man gerade nicht das was man sucht. Das möchte ich ändern 

Wir versenden auch ins Ausland, ist aber leider etwas teurer. Wir ja noch ein sehr kleines Unternehmen sind bekommen wir da leider keine Prozente bei der DHL oder so. Ich habe das auf der Homepage mal eingestellt. Ab einem Bestellwert von 110 Euro wird es dann auch Versandkostenfrei 

An die Mädels: Möchtet ihr ein extra Trikot im Damenschnitt oder geht es euch nur darum, dass das Design weiblicher wird? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Damenschnitt sehr eng sitzt und das viele stört. Aus diesem Grund habe ich für die erste Kollektion ein Unisex Design gewählt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Februar 2013)

jenni1504 schrieb:


> Hey Pfadfinderin,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Tipp. Habe das bisher auch noch nirgends gesehen aber hört sich schon sehr praktisch an. Solch eine RV-Tasche am Ärmel macht wohl aber erst bei Langarmtrikot Sinn. Da habe ich aber auch schon neue Entwürfe parat
> 
> ...



Nein, nicht mal, mein Trikot ist ein Kurzarmtrikot!


 



Das Foto ist suboptimal, du siehst am rechten Arm den Reißverluss oberhalb vom Ärmling rausspitzen.


----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2013)

jenni1504 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Das hilft mir wirklich weiter und ich möchte ja auch Bikemode machen, die wirklich gerne getragen wird. Es gibt ja viel auf dem Markt aber oft findet man gerade nicht das was man sucht. Das möchte ich ändern
> 
> Wir versenden auch ins Ausland, ist aber leider etwas teurer. Wir ja noch ein sehr kleines Unternehmen sind bekommen wir da leider keine Prozente bei der DHL oder so. Ich habe das auf der Homepage mal eingestellt. Ab einem Bestellwert von 110 Euro wird es dann auch Versandkostenfrei
> 
> An die Mädels: Möchtet ihr ein extra Trikot im Damenschnitt oder geht es euch nur darum, dass das Design weiblicher wird? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Damenschnitt sehr eng sitzt und das viele stört. Aus diesem Grund habe ich für die erste Kollektion ein Unisex Design gewählt.


Das Design passt schon  Aber ein bisschen weiblicher darf der Schnitt schon sein. Die Männertrikots sind oben zu weit und unten zu eng. Das führt dann dazu, dass alles gnadenlos nach oben rutscht  Freeridejerseys wären nicht übel


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Februar 2013)

jenni1504 schrieb:


> An die Mädels: Möchtet ihr ein extra Trikot im Damenschnitt oder geht es euch nur darum, dass das Design weiblicher wird? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Damenschnitt sehr eng sitzt und das viele stört. Aus diesem Grund habe ich für die erste Kollektion ein Unisex Design gewählt.




Ich fände für die Mädelskollektion einen Damenschnitt auch besser. Die Einheitsgrößen (Unisex) - wie barbarissima es schon schrieb - sind oben zu weit und unten zu eng geschnitten, die Ärmel (selbst bei Kurzarm) sind dann auch noch so lang gehalten. Da sieht man obenrum so "aufgeplustert" aus, das ist nicht gerade schön. Sollten schon was "weiblicher" geschnitten sein, Design kann auch gerne was verspielter sein - sodass für jeden Geschmack was dabei ist. Sicherlich schwierig jedem Geschmack gerecht zu werden und ein relativ breites Band an Designs zu zaubern. 
Das Herrentrikot mit dem MTBler und den Bergen im Hintergrund find ich auch sehr schön....
Pink ist doch auch nett  Darf ruhig farbenfroh und gut kombinierbar sein. Soll ja auch Spaß machen es zu tragen.
Und Freerideshirts finde ich auch schön! Darf auch für die Mädels ruhig was lässiger sein
Bin ich mal gespannt..... was sich da noch entwickelt


----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Pink ist doch auch nett


 In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch mal dezent darauf hinweisen, dass der Markt derzeit völlig übersättigt ist mit Pink & Co  Was fehlt sind schöne warme Farben  ...aber ich denke mal, das wird schon  Die Männertrikots sind ja auch sehr gelungen


----------



## jenni1504 (18. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht poste ich meine nächsten Entwürfe einfach mal hier. Euer Feedback ist super! 
 @barbarissima: Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Finde die Idee mit der Tasche gut und denke, dass ich es zum Testen an einem Trikot mal verwenden werde.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2013)

Gerne, aber die Bilder waren von Pfadfinderin  
Fände ich gut, wenn du deine Entwürfe posten würdest  Ich befürchte aber, so wie ich den Laden hier kenne, dass das Ergebnis eher verwirrend und nicht wirklich eindeutig sein wird  Das sieht man ja schon an den Farben


----------



## jenni1504 (18. Februar 2013)

hups, danke Pfadfinderin!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Februar 2013)

Gerngeschehen!


----------



## jenni1504 (9. April 2013)

Wir haben unseren Shop ein wenig geupdated - schaut euch doch mal um! 
http://www.emotion-sportswear.com/shop/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2013)

Wow, ich bin gerade völlig von den Socken! Die Trikots sind echt superschön geworden  Ich kann mich gerade nicht zwischen dem Pottbiker- und dem Susanna-Trikot (die sind beide neu, oder?) in rot entscheiden  Fallen die eigentlich eher eng oder locker aus?


----------



## jenni1504 (9. April 2013)

das freut mich! Ja die sind beide neu. Es ist ein enger Schnitt. Also wenn man es lockerer mag, lieber eine Nummer geiser bestellen


----------



## sochris (10. April 2013)

Würde gern eins oder mehr bestellen, Aber ich zu mich schwer ohne eins vorher mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben wegen Qualität. Würde mich schon ärgern wenn's für mich nicht stimmt und dem ganzen Zoll und Versand kack. Optisch finde ich sie Super!


----------



## Hofbiker (10. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> optisch mal was anderes, aber Ã¼ber 50â¬, nein Danke.



Ja, dann musst du zu Lidl oder ALDI gehen, da bekommst du Industrielle Stangenware  ohne irgendwelchen Schnick Schnack ein Shirt, das Halb Europa trÃ¤gt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. April 2013)

ein Trikot soll doch in erster Linie ne gewisse Funktion erfüllen und ob es halb Europa trägt ist ziemlich egal, ich hab keine komplexe die ich mit..... bewältigen muss.

jeder wie er will.


----------



## MucPaul (10. April 2013)

Das bayerische Muster (rot/weiss) ist super gelungen. Glückwunsch. Endlich mal ein Shirt, in dem man nicht wie ein bunter Papagei oder Kanarienvogel aussieht.


----------



## jenni1504 (17. April 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Das bayerische Muster (rot/weiss) ist super gelungen. Glückwunsch. Endlich mal ein Shirt, in dem man nicht wie ein bunter Papagei oder Kanarienvogel aussieht.



Dannke MucPaul!


----------



## Peter Freiburg (18. April 2013)

Also als FC Bayern Fan (jetzt nix falsches sagen ) gefällt mir das Bayern-Trikot auch am Besten .
Wo lässt deine Freundin denn produzieren?
Gruss, Peter


----------



## jenni1504 (24. April 2013)

Hey Peter, kleine Bestellmengen lasse ich in Deutschland produzieren. Etwas größere im Ausland.

Viele Grüße
Jenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenni1504 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserem Shop gibt es mal wieder was neues. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal einen Blick drauf werft.

Neben Bikemode haben wir jetzt auch Lauftrikots im Programm.
Zudem habt ihr die Möglichkeit euer ganz indiduelles Trikot mit eurer Städteskyline zu bestellen.

Unser Motto dabei:
*Deine Stadt, deine Farbe, dein Style!*

Freue mich auf euer Feedback!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

Die sind zwar schick, aber ich würde für ein (bisheriges) No Name Produkt keine 55 ausgeben. Ich gebe schon für Marken Produkte Maximal 40 für Langarm und 30 für Kurzarm aus. Also die Preise sollte man vielleicht nochmal überdenken.


----------



## Heckisack (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die Qualität stimmt ist der Preis doch i.O. Die meisten Trikots in meinem Schrank, egal ob Marke oder nicht,find ich qualitativ eher mittelmäßig. Und das sind nicht nur günstige Sachen (wobei ich zugebe auch nichts wirklich hochpreisiges)


----------



## jenni1504 (25. August 2014)

Hallo zuammen,

wir haben was neues im Shop 

Neben unseren Deine Stadt Trikots, bei denen es möglich ist die Skyline jeder größeren Stadt aus Deutschland auf dem Trikot zu tragen, erweitern wir natürlich auch stetig unsere Ruhrgebiet Kollektion. Denn hier ist unsere Heimat. Hier fühlen wir uns wohl und biken kan man hier natürlich auch wunderprächtig. Da uns die Berge fehlen haben wir jetzt ein Trikot entwickelt für alle Haldenhelden des Ruhrgebiets - den Haldenprizen und die Haldenprinzessin. Schaut doch mal rein!


----------



## dragonjackson (27. August 2014)

Hmmmm, immer noch nur CC Trikots... schade, das Design wäre mal was Neues.
4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit ist in der heutigen "Amazon-Liefergesellschaft" auch für Idealisten, als für jemand, der in der aktuellen Saison was sucht. Gerade Farbtrends sind es, die einen jährlich neue Klamotten kaufen lassen (ich weiß form follows function...) 
Also, weiter so - nur noch ein neuer Schnitt wäre super!


----------



## jenni1504 (27. August 2014)

Hey Dragonjackson, auf Anfrage bieten wir auch einen Freerideschnitt an. Wenn es ein Freeride im Kurzarmschnitt sein soll, kann man auch gut einfach das Lauftrikot bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnelly (10. September 2014)

Echt sehr schöner Shop - mir gefällt das "life is a mountain..." T-Shirt echt gut


----------



## jenni1504 (10. September 2014)

Danke Schnelly!  Das hört man doch gerne.


----------



## jenni1504 (7. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt was neues im Shop. Den Trikot-Konfigurator für dein neues Lieblingstrikot. Einfach Design asuwählen, Farben aussuchen und Wunschtext oder Teamname eingeben - perfekt für Teams die mehr wollen als langweilige Stantartdesign!  

Hier dein Lieblingstrikot selber gestalten


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Oktober 2014)

Also einen Konfigurator sehe ich nicht wirklich?
So als Tipps: 
- überarbeiten lassen (jemand der sich im Webdesign wirklich auskennt - kostet, lohnt sich aber, wäre auch ein gutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal)
- Bilder von ECHTEN Trikots fotografieren, am besten auch getragen mit Model - diese Rendering-Fotos wirken, als hätte man das Shirt in der Beta-Phase/nie produziert.
- Freeride Trikot als das gleiche wie ein Lauftrikot zu verkaufen ist eher "unprofessionell" - auch wenn sich die Schnitte ähneln, so gleichen sie nicht einander (ich weiß, es gibt viele "Marken" die genau das gleiche tun, aber mit einer großen Werbemannschaft dahinter, die einem erzählt, wie cool die Klamotten sind)
- so sehr ich lokale, kleine Designer unterstütze, bin ich als Verbraucher von 4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit, bei Preisen vergleichbar mit erhältlichen Markenklamotten, doch erschreckt. Auch bei kleinen, süßen individuellen Shops, wie es deiner ist. Da würde ich sogar zu Lasten des Preises eher die Lieferfähigkeit erhöhen. Das geht nur, wenn man individuell bleibt (Mehrpreis).

Sind so meine 50cent, die ich beim betrachten deines Shops ein wenig schade fand. 
Denn ich finde den Shop wirklich nett! Auch mal neue Designs zu sehen, auch welche die lokale Spots ansprechen. 
Echtes Potential mit kleinen Ausbesserungen noch. 
Rein als Feedback, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## jenni1504 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hey Dragonjackson,

vielen Dank für deine Anmerkungen. Du erwähnst hier auch Punkte die fast alle schon auf meiner To-Do-Liste stehen. Es braucht nur leider immer alles etwas Zeit und auch Geld diese professionell umzusetzen. Ich arbeite aber daran und möchte den Shop auch stetig verbessern 

Viele Grüße
Jenni


----------



## jenni1504 (13. Dezember 2014)

Liebe Bikegemeinde,

ich möchte euch auf unseren emotion Sportswear Adventskalender aufmerksam machen. Jeden Tag gibt es einen tollen Gewinn abzustauben. Schaut doch mal rein. Ich freue mich auf euch!


----------



## jenni1504 (16. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe leider lange nicht von mir hören lassen. Aber es hat sich viel getan im letzten Jahr und die Kollektion wächst. Gerade haben wir ein tolles Bochum Trikot gelauncht. Schaut gerne mal rein wenn ihr mögt:
http://www.emotion-sportswear.de/the-bochumer-bubble-trikot/

Ein neues Ruhrgebiet trikot inklusive zechenromantik ist ebenfalls gerade in Arbeit.

Viele Grüße in die Runde!


----------

